# Lyft Driver Attacked by Passenger's Dog



## LyftDriverAttacked (May 28, 2019)

Last week I pulled up to a curb in San Francisco to pick up a passenger like any other in the 6,000 Lyft rides I've done over the last three years. I verified the passengers name before unlocking the door, and suddenly a large dog (unseen previously) on leash preceded the passenger into the car. The large chocolate lab or pit bull mix jumped immediately on to the leather seats in the back before I could say NOOOOOOO. At that point I told the pax to keep the dog on the floor, which he attempted to do during our less than six minute ride into the Tenderloin in SF.

I drove there as fast as I dared, and turned to wave them goodbye as I always do (and good riddance in this case). At this point the dog lunged at my waving arm, sunk his teeth into the back of my hand and ran his nails through my shirt sleeve, creating a significant wound on my forearm that is now infected. PIctures are attached. There are scratches on the leather seats in back as well.




























Lyft has thus far been incredibly useless addressing this attack. They invited me to submit a claim for my damaged seats only, and then immediately rejected the estimate from the local auto upholstery place in Walnut Creek which has been in business for 50 years. They want me to go to a different place that actually computer-generates every word and number in their estimates. Nobody does this in our area, so I'm stuck with no compensation at all for the damage to my car or my person.

I'm appealing to this forum for any advice on how to handle this attack.

Reporters may contact me via private message. Leave your organization's name and a business contact number.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Wouldnt be surprised if some fine print keeps Lyft or the pax out of a liability for a dog attack.

Looks like attorneys will be needed. I guess refrain to waving bye to dogs in the future


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Go file a police report. You still remember the address you picked them up at delivered to a d name, hopefully. You must also immedialy have wound treated, with a record.

Luber doesn't give a s h * t about any of us.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Attorney, particularly one that has experience with Rideshare.
Why did your passenger say??


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

LyftDriverAttacked said:


> Last week I pulled up to a curb in San Francisco to pick up a passenger like any other in the 6,000 Lyft rides I've done over the last three years. I verified the passengers name before unlocking the door, and suddenly a large dog (unseen previously) on leash preceded the passenger into the car. The large chocolate lab or pit bull mix jumped immediately on to the leather seats in the back before I could say NOOOOOOO. At that point I told the pax to keep the dog on the floor, which he attempted to do during our less than six minute ride into the Tenderloin in SF.
> 
> I drove there as fast as I dared, and turned to wave them goodbye as I always do (and good riddance in this case). At this point the dog lunged at my waving arm, sunk his teeth into the back of my hand and ran his nails through my shirt sleeve, creating a significant wound on my forearm that is now infected. PIctures are attached. There are scratches on the leather seats in back as well.
> 
> ...


Go consult a personal injury attorney ASAP!



RideshareUSA said:


> Go consult a personal injury attorney ASAP!


Also, see a doctor ASAP to properly document your injuries.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> Go consult a personal injury attorney ASAP!
> 
> 
> Also, see a doctor ASAP to properly document your injuries.


Police report!


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Lyft will compensate you with a 25% rider discount on your next ride with Lyft!


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

LyftDriverAttacked said:


> Last week I pulled up to a curb in San Francisco to pick up a passenger like any other in the 6,000 Lyft rides I've done over the last three years. I verified the passengers name before unlocking the door, and suddenly a large dog (unseen previously) on leash preceded the passenger into the car. The large chocolate lab or pit bull mix jumped immediately on to the leather seats in the back before I could say NOOOOOOO. At that point I told the pax to keep the dog on the floor, which he attempted to do during our less than six minute ride into the Tenderloin in SF.
> 
> I drove there as fast as I dared, and turned to wave them goodbye as I always do (and good riddance in this case). At this point the dog lunged at my waving arm, sunk his teeth into the back of my hand and ran his nails through my shirt sleeve, creating a significant wound on my forearm that is now infected. PIctures are attached. There are scratches on the leather seats in back as well.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately as you know Lyft could care less about you and likely didn't even take the report down that you were attacked by the dog as the more reports taken the worse things look. I would have gone to the police department and filled a report. I would have also contacted media. Being you are in the Bay area where the HQ are, I am sure there are some news channels known for covering these disgusting rideshare companies. I wish I had an answer for you but knowing Lyft you are nothing to them and know you are generally powerless to do anything.


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

The attorney's in my city (Vegas) would be drooling over a lawsuit like this: First to sue the hell out of the pax if they have any assets, then the big fish Lyft. 

Since Lyft mandates drivers pickup all animals, this is a workman's comp case all day long. Probably $10k easy.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Illini said:


> Attorney, particularly one that has experience with Rideshare.
> Why did your passenger say??


Seeing as the attack happened in San Francisco, the headquarters for Lyft and Uber, there have to be attorneys specializing in the rideshare in that city. I concur.....get an attorney.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Lyft will probably require arbitration unless you opted out (if you even can). First would be go for pass and settle for cash. Then go for Lyft... but it will take YEARS to get anything from them. Really.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Lyft executives take driver safety very seriously ?

And are currently working diligently @ Caesar's Palace to rectify this issue
Of a Driver biting a passenger's service animal


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> Go consult a personal injury attorney ASAP!
> 
> 
> Also, see a doctor ASAP to properly document your injuries.


Bingo


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Go consult a personal injury attorney ASAP!
> 
> 
> Also, see a doctor ASAP to properly document your injuries.


Fantasy Land
Free lawyers and compassion towards the working poor
Lyft will never give out their client's name without a court order.
Now your back to square one: finding a free lawyer.

Fact is you're still working. Haven't lost even one day of work.

No soup for u


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

RabbleRouser said:


> Fantasy Land
> Free lawyers and compassion towards the working poor
> Lyft will never give out their client's name without a court order.
> Now your back to square one: finding a free lawyer.
> ...


R u an attorney? Oh, you're not! 
Thanks for the advice SMH


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

Driving to the Tenderloin. What could possibly go wrong!


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

LyftDriverAttacked said:


> Last week I pulled up to a curb in San Francisco to pick up a passenger like any other in the 6,000 Lyft rides I've done over the last three years. I verified the passengers name before unlocking the door, and suddenly a large dog (unseen previously) on leash preceded the passenger into the car. The large chocolate lab or pit bull mix jumped immediately on to the leather seats in the back before I could say NOOOOOOO. At that point I told the pax to keep the dog on the floor, which he attempted to do during our less than six minute ride into the Tenderloin in SF.
> 
> I drove there as fast as I dared, and turned to wave them goodbye as I always do (and good riddance in this case). At this point the dog lunged at my waving arm, sunk his teeth into the back of my hand and ran his nails through my shirt sleeve, creating a significant wound on my forearm that is now infected. PIctures are attached. There are scratches on the leather seats in back as well.
> 
> ...


Any lawyer would jump at your case against lyft and rider regardless of arbitration clause. 
You may have 2 separate claims. Hurry!!


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Preserve dashcam footage and get a copy of the incident report from the police. 

DO IT NOW.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Just sue the individual personally. San Francisco, so the passenger likely has money if he wasn't homeless.

Talk to your lawyer about potentially suing Lyft too. More than likely Lyft would settle.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

You must file a police report ASAP.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

LyftDriverAttacked said:


> Last week I pulled up to a curb in San Francisco to pick up a passenger like any other in the 6,000 Lyft rides I've done over the last three years. I verified the passengers name before unlocking the door, and suddenly a large dog (unseen previously) on leash preceded the passenger into the car. The large chocolate lab or pit bull mix jumped immediately on to the leather seats in the back before I could say NOOOOOOO. At that point I told the pax to keep the dog on the floor, which he attempted to do during our less than six minute ride into the Tenderloin in SF.
> 
> I drove there as fast as I dared, and turned to wave them goodbye as I always do (and good riddance in this case). At this point the dog lunged at my waving arm, sunk his teeth into the back of my hand and ran his nails through my shirt sleeve, creating a significant wound on my forearm that is now infected. PIctures are attached. There are scratches on the leather seats in back as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> R u an attorney? Oh, you're not!
> Thanks for the advice SMH


...attorneys take contingency cases on TV
Real World ?: all others require $5k retainer.
The signed driver agreement clearly states the driver can not sue "Lyft's clients".
Reading is fundamental.

?If u get the $5k retainer maybe U can sue the dog ? for Milk Bones
Bwahahahaha!!!


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Tell me what you need i can create an invoice for ya. pm me


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

RabbleRouser said:


> ...attorneys take contingency cases on TV
> Real World ?: all others require $5k retainer.
> The signed driver agreement clearly states the driver can not sue "Lyft's clients".
> Reading is fundamental.
> ...


If you've never seen a lawyer void a contract before, then you must be pretty new to this game. There are many ways that both Lyft and Uber do not follow their contract that nullifies it.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

If you have the customers contact, you can seek direct compensation. If not you should file a police report. Either get a lawyer or submit you report to lyfts safety team. If you haven’t spoken to a real person, the odds are you’ve been dealing with a bot. 
You can even reach out to them on Facebook. 
One unfortunate outcome though is the dog might be put to sleep.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Maybe SF is different but most likely the dog will be quarantined until 10 days from when the bite occurred. If it is its first bite it is probably now considered a dangerous animal and a second reported bite may result in more than a quarantine for the dog and possible criminal charges for the owner. The owner wont want to take that chance and will be scared to bring their dog with them in the future.

You need a police report. You need photo documentation of your wounds that meet the criteria for evidence.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

this is a DOGgone CATastrophe


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

nonononodrivethru said:


> If you've never seen a lawyer void a contract before, then you must be pretty new to this game. There are many ways that both Lyft and Uber do not follow their contract that nullifies it.


Dude, the $$$$ aren't there for the lawyer.
I seriously doubt this "victim" will get past the lawyer's gate keeper.

No lawyer will bother with this UNLESS the victim gives lawyer a $5k retainer

Real World dude, not your TV world

Anyway, Drivers are known for laziness, that's why they like sitting in a car all day.??? I BET U THIS victim has does nothing to date to advance his "case" ?

OTHER THAN, sit in his car accepting pings.
???GUARANTEED ???


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

RabbleRouser said:


> Dude, the $$$$ aren't there for the lawyer.
> I seriously doubt this "victim" will get past the lawyer's gate keeper.
> 
> No lawyer will bother with this UNLESS the victim gives lawyer a $5k retainer
> ...


Have you ever been involved in a lawsuit? My guess is no.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Have you ever been involved in a lawsuit? My guess is no.


You're a child ? the adults are conversing
Go watch reruns of LA Law

Like I said: Drivers are known for laziness, that's why they like sitting in a car all day.??? I BET U THIS victim has does nothing to date to advance his "case" ?


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

If the passenger lied about it being a service dog, then they could be charged criminally. A real service dog would not attack. I hope the passenger is sued for six figures. After the wounds heal, the driver should make enough to never have to drive for rideshare again. 
I love dogs, I transport pets long distances in my side business, but I’m in favor of the dangerous dog being put down


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

LyftDriverAttacked said:


> Last week I pulled up to a curb in San Francisco to pick up a passenger like any other in the 6,000 Lyft rides I've done over the last three years. I verified the passengers name before unlocking the door, and suddenly a large dog (unseen previously) on leash preceded the passenger into the car. The large chocolate lab or pit bull mix jumped immediately on to the leather seats in the back before I could say NOOOOOOO. At that point I told the pax to keep the dog on the floor, which he attempted to do during our less than six minute ride into the Tenderloin in SF.
> 
> I drove there as fast as I dared, and turned to wave them goodbye as I always do (and good riddance in this case). At this point the dog lunged at my waving arm, sunk his teeth into the back of my hand and ran his nails through my shirt sleeve, creating a significant wound on my forearm that is now infected. PIctures are attached. There are scratches on the leather seats in back as well.
> 
> ...


You may have a rock solid case simply for the fact that rabies may be an issue. Lyft will have to disclose the riders identify so he/she can prove their dog is current on their rabies vaccine. Your doctor will alert public health officials when an animal bite has occurred. Really bad PR for Lyft and bad news for the owner if not current. In other words, I believe this is an attorneys dream case.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> You may have a rock solid case simply for the fact that rabies may be an issue. Lyft will have to disclose the riders identify so he/she can prove their dog is current on their rabies vaccine. Your doctor will alert public health officials when an animal bite has occurred. Really bad PR for Lyft and bad news for the owner if not current. In other words, I believe this is an attorneys dream case.


Like I said: Drivers are known for laziness, that's why they like sitting in a car all day.??? I BET U THIS:
victim has done NOTHING to date to advance his "case" ?

Because that would take EFFORT


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

RabbleRouser said:


> The signed driver agreement clearly states the driver can not sue "Lyft's clients".


This would fail in court. Unless Lyft is claiming to assume all liabilities resulting from 'client' actions? LOL doubt it.

Since Lyft has the only access to pass information, you'll need to go through, or somehow discover the person's ID on your own, then sue in court.

What OP SHOULD have done is dive up to a police car/station and have a report made. Police would have gotten the ID of the person and also most likely taken the dog (if your city has dangerous breed/or bite laws.. did the dog have a rabies tag? A dog license? If anything the dog would have gone to doggie jail ASAP). Then, with documented proof of the attack AND the ID of the owner, sue in court.

Lyft is not gonna ride in to rescue the 'client'


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

California;

*Penal Code - PEN
PART 1. OF CRIMES AND PUNISHMENTS [25 - 680]*
_ ( Part 1 enacted 1872. )_

*TITLE 9. OF CRIMES AGAINST THE PERSON INVOLVING SEXUAL ASSAULT, AND CRIMES AGAINST PUBLIC DECENCY AND GOOD MORALS [261 - 368.5]*
_ ( Heading of Title 9 amended by Stats. 1982, Ch. 1111, Sec. 2. )_

*CHAPTER 12. Other Injuries to Persons [346 - 367g]*
_ ( Chapter 12 enacted 1872. )_
*365.7. *
(a) Any person who knowingly and fraudulently represents himself or herself, through verbal or written notice, to be the owner or trainer of any canine licensed as, to be qualified as, or identified as, a guide, signal, or service dog, as defined in subdivisions (d), (e), and (f) of Section 365.5 and paragraph (6) of subdivision (b) of Section 54.1 of the Civil Code, shall be guilty of a misdemeanor punishable by imprisonment in the county jail not exceeding six months, by a fine not exceeding one thousand dollars ($1,000), or by both that fine and imprisonment.
(b) As used in this section, "owner" means any person who owns a guide, signal, or service dog, or who is authorized by the owner to use the guide, signal, or service dog.
_(Added by Stats. 1994, Ch. 1257, Sec. 12. Effective January 1, 1995.)_
.
.
There is an ad here for personal injury Attorneys, Uber / Lyft . I'll post the # when it comes up.

Googled ,... uber lyft personal attorney,...

free* consultation

lots come up.*


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

RabbleRouser said:


> You're a child ? the adults are conversing
> Go watch reruns of LA Law
> 
> Like I said: Drivers are known for laziness, that's why they like sitting in a car all day.??? I BET U THIS victim has does nothing to date to advance his "case" ?


What's with the emojis? Reading your comments made me lose my last brain cell.


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

LyftDriverAttacked said:


> Last week I pulled up to a curb in San Francisco to pick up a passenger like any other in the 6,000 Lyft rides I've done over the last three years. I verified the passengers name before unlocking the door, and suddenly a large dog (unseen previously) on leash preceded the passenger into the car. The large chocolate lab or pit bull mix jumped immediately on to the leather seats in the back before I could say NOOOOOOO. At that point I told the pax to keep the dog on the floor, which he attempted to do during our less than six minute ride into the Tenderloin in SF.
> 
> I drove there as fast as I dared, and turned to wave them goodbye as I always do (and good riddance in this case). At this point the dog lunged at my waving arm, sunk his teeth into the back of my hand and ran his nails through my shirt sleeve, creating a significant wound on my forearm that is now infected. PIctures are attached. There are scratches on the leather seats in back as well.
> 
> ...


1. Go to the hospital, get a medical report (hopefully you did this right away).
2. Go to the Police, file a police report.
3. Go to animal control, file a bite report.

Then with all of those reports in hand contact Lyft, prepare for a generic unhelpful reply.

Then go to attorney with all reports, and Lyfts' responses.

Also (your attorney should do this), get a court order for the information of the rider from Lyft (they will never give this voluntarily). Hopefully you remeber the address of pickup and drop off, and also print out the ride details from the ride records.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Why do you all think uber or lyft can handle a situation like this one? Call the freaking police and file a report. Then contact a lawyer to sue the dogs owner.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

LyftDriverAttacked said:


> Last week I pulled up to a curb in San Francisco to pick up a passenger like any other in the 6,000 Lyft rides I've done over the last three years. I verified the passengers name before unlocking the door, and suddenly a large dog (unseen previously) on leash preceded the passenger into the car. The large chocolate lab or pit bull mix jumped immediately on to the leather seats in the back before I could say NOOOOOOO. At that point I told the pax to keep the dog on the floor, which he attempted to do during our less than six minute ride into the Tenderloin in SF.
> 
> I drove there as fast as I dared, and turned to wave them goodbye as I always do (and good riddance in this case). At this point the dog lunged at my waving arm, sunk his teeth into the back of my hand and ran his nails through my shirt sleeve, creating a significant wound on my forearm that is now infected. PIctures are attached. There are scratches on the leather seats in back as well.
> 
> ...


File a police report for being mauled. Then contact an attorney because you was attacked by a dog working for lyft.

Lyft will settle and the attorney will take a percentage of your lawsuit.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

Typical. Lyft cares more about these dam dogs than they do transporting minors. Reported a minor illegally holding a Lyft account and the Service Goof actually said,"...be sure and not pair you with"... that customer again..." Duh! Its a minor! I would hope you wouldn't "pair" the minor with any driver, again! How many text msgs you get a month reminding you that it's the law and you must transport service animals? How many you get reminding you it's against the law to transport unaccompanied minors?



TBone said:


> Why do you all think uber or lyft can handle a situation like this one? Call the freaking police and file a report. Then contact a lawyer to sue the dogs owner.


There ya go. If you're waiting on Lyft, you're backing up.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

LyftDriverAttacked said:


> Last week I pulled up to a curb in San Francisco to pick up a passenger like any other in the 6,000 Lyft rides I've done over the last three years. I verified the passengers name before unlocking the door, and suddenly a large dog (unseen previously) on leash preceded the passenger into the car. The large chocolate lab or pit bull mix jumped immediately on to the leather seats in the back before I could say NOOOOOOO. At that point I told the pax to keep the dog on the floor, which he attempted to do during our less than six minute ride into the Tenderloin in SF.
> 
> I drove there as fast as I dared, and turned to wave them goodbye as I always do (and good riddance in this case). At this point the dog lunged at my waving arm, sunk his teeth into the back of my hand and ran his nails through my shirt sleeve, creating a significant wound on my forearm that is now infected. PIctures are attached. There are scratches on the leather seats in back as well.
> 
> ...


Search the net for lawyers specialized in rideshare cases and or animal attacks. You have a case. Many lawyers would kill for this, no money upfront. They just take a percentage. The sooner the better.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

mi4johns said:


> The attorney's in my city (Vegas) would be drooling over a lawsuit like this: First to sue the hell out of the pax if they have any assets, then the big fish Lyft.
> 
> Since Lyft mandates drivers pickup all animals, this is a workman's comp case all day long. Probably $10k easy.


I think Lyft mandates that all service animals must be transported not all animals. The law states service animals must be accommodated. But not pets or all animals.



RabbleRouser said:


> ...attorneys take contingency cases on TV
> Real World ?: all others require $5k retainer.
> The signed driver agreement clearly states the driver can not sue "Lyft's clients".
> Reading is fundamental.
> ...


According to Lyft they don't have clients. They're not in the transportation business. They simply provide a platform for a fee so drivers and passengers can "find each other."


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> California;
> 
> *Penal Code - PEN
> PART 1. OF CRIMES AND PUNISHMENTS [25 - 680]*
> ...


A personal injury lawyer CANNOT FILE A CRIMINAL COMPLAINT. That's what the DA's office does. So your lawyer is completely useless w/r/t the above cited statue.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Can someone please define what a service animal is according to Uber and lyft. That’s the issue, we have to accept any animal that a passenger claims is service animal.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

True ^^^

Calljacbo.com


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I hope you called police for a police report. The dog should have been taken by animal services and quarantined (which sometimes is done in house). If you haven't done so, you should file a report ASAP for documentation. Good you got pictures. And hopefully dash cam footage.

I drove a long time with no dash cam. But this just goes, 6,000 rides so many years no issues. Then there is that one issue where you wish you had it if you didn't.



U/L guy said:


> Can someone please define what a service animal is according to Uber and lyft. That's the issue, we have to accept any animal that a passenger claims is service animal.


Anything the PAX says is a service animal..... seriously.... all the PAX has to do is file a complaint against you. Not like Lyft/Uber asking them for proof.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

Rosalita said:


> I think Lyft mandates that all service animals must be transported not all animals. The law states service animals must be accommodated. But not pets or all animals.
> 
> 
> According to Lyft they don't have clients. They're not in the transportation business. They simply provide a platform for a fee so drivers and passengers can "find each other."


Right !

They're the cab but NOT a cab company!

The UN-cab.


----------



## funyoudrive (May 8, 2019)

Piss on you all uber scumbargers

I love to see all uber drivers sucking the tail pipes. Will I see blown rubbers or empty roads?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

LyftDriverAttacked said:


> Last week I pulled up to a curb in San Francisco to pick up a passenger like any other in the 6,000 Lyft rides I've done over the last three years. I verified the passengers name before unlocking the door, and suddenly a large dog (unseen previously) on leash preceded the passenger into the car. The large chocolate lab or pit bull mix jumped immediately on to the leather seats in the back before I could say NOOOOOOO. At that point I told the pax to keep the dog on the floor, which he attempted to do during our less than six minute ride into the Tenderloin in SF.
> 
> I drove there as fast as I dared, and turned to wave them goodbye as I always do (and good riddance in this case). At this point the dog lunged at my waving arm, sunk his teeth into the back of my hand and ran his nails through my shirt sleeve, creating a significant wound on my forearm that is now infected. PIctures are attached. There are scratches on the leather seats in back as well.
> 
> ...


You should have known better to call the cops. Why did you not get the authorities involved, and are you illegal?


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

LyftDriverAttacked said:


> Last week I pulled up to a curb in San Francisco to pick up a passenger like any other in the 6,000 Lyft rides I've done over the last three years. I verified the passengers name before unlocking the door, and suddenly a large dog (unseen previously) on leash preceded the passenger into the car. The large chocolate lab or pit bull mix jumped immediately on to the leather seats in the back before I could say NOOOOOOO. At that point I told the pax to keep the dog on the floor, which he attempted to do during our less than six minute ride into the Tenderloin in SF.
> 
> I drove there as fast as I dared, and turned to wave them goodbye as I always do (and good riddance in this case). At this point the dog lunged at my waving arm, sunk his teeth into the back of my hand and ran his nails through my shirt sleeve, creating a significant wound on my forearm that is now infected. PIctures are attached. There are scratches on the leather seats in back as well.
> 
> ...


After you got the owner of the dog's name and address I hope you asked to see proof of the latest rabies inoculation. Once you develop symptoms of rabies it's already too late for treatment.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> You should have known better to call the cops. Why did you not get the authorities involved, and are you illegal?


Your response is a little harsh!

Not everyone is familiar with what to do after a dog bite. That's why he came here for help.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Your response is a little harsh!
> 
> Not everyone is familiar with what to do after a dog bite. That's why he came here for help.


I know for a fact, that there is more to this story that is not written.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I know for a fact, that there is more to this story that is not written.


Are you psychic? How do you know?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Are you psychic? How do you know?


Because I have been driving a long-long time!


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

Well, I'm a Medical Provider. Wash the areas well with soap and water.
If you're not Penicillin allergic, you need, ( I ALWAYS prescribe- standard of care) Augmentin- that's the trade name. Common Abx.
There are alternatives for PCN allergies too.

The Augmentin for the puncture wounds on you hand.

I'm really sorry for you, THIS really sucks. My sympathy.

Lots of good advice on the reports, etc.

Seriously! You need Antibiotics- the right ones, for the puncture wound. That wound has a HIGH chance of becoming infected from the inside. You'll get swelling, streaking up your arm (lymphangitis), etc. If it does get infected, (again- good chance for it), things will get really bad for your hand and arm, etc. within a week or less.

Good luck and PM me if you like.

AND!!- while yes, Rabies is alwayts talked about, dogs immunized for it, etc.
The chance of him getting rabies from that bite wound is less than being struck by lightning six times in a row, WHILE winning the Powerball! There have no cases of rabies in humans from domestic animal bites- sorry. Well, it's been many decades.
- I know what I'm talking about, you can look it up.
Infection, tenosynovitis?- YES

Has the OP even came back for an update post? He's probably in the ICU with tenosynovitis!- I hope not.


----------



## funyoudrive (May 8, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> You should have known better to call the cops. Why did you not get the authorities involved, and are you illegal?


No he is uber driver.



The Texan said:


> Well, I'm a Medical Provider. Wash the areas well with soap and water.
> If you're not Penicillin allergic, you need, ( I ALWAYS prescribe- standard of care) Augmentin- that's the trade name. Common Abx.
> There are alternatives for PCN allergies too.
> 
> ...


A



The Texan said:


> Well, I'm a Medical Provider. Wash the areas well with soap and water.
> If you're not Penicillin allergic, you need, ( I ALWAYS prescribe- standard of care) Augmentin- that's the trade name. Common Abx.
> There are alternatives for PCN allergies too.
> 
> ...


Are you crazy he need a full joint to relive his pain and a taxi plate shoved in to his ass to improve his pain.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

No sympathy for anyone attacked by a dog unless they are smaller than the dog. In other words, small human children get sympathy if they're attacked by a dog. Grown humans do not. The dog smelled weakness & took advantage. So the dog is in the clear.


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> No sympathy for anyone attacked by a dog unless they are smaller than the dog. In other words, small human children get sympathy if they're attacked by a dog. Grown humans do not. The dog smelled weakness & took advantage. So the dog is in the clear.


Have you ever been in a confined space with a dog. It is pretty hard to block a bite. Sure you may be in no danger of being killed, you can push it off of you, but you can still get bit and infected within seconds before you know what is going on....

Also, service animals are not military dogs, they should not be trained to smell weakness and attack..... They should be trained to do the opposite....


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> No sympathy for anyone attacked by a dog unless they are smaller than the dog. In other words, small human children get sympathy if they're attacked by a dog. Grown humans do not. The dog smelled weakness & took advantage. So the dog is in the clear.


And your name is "MR SENSITIVE"???


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Better call Saul.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

R3drang3r said:


> And your name is "MR SENSITIVE"???


YES!!!


TemptingFate said:


> Better call Saul.


I agree 100%


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

The Texan said:


> Well, I'm a Medical Provider. Wash the areas well with soap and water.
> If you're not Penicillin allergic, you need, ( I ALWAYS prescribe- standard of care) Augmentin- that's the trade name. Common Abx.
> There are alternatives for PCN allergies too.
> 
> ...


Good information!!! What you wrote reminds me of what happened to the West Bend man. I'm not sure if you remember the story.

https://www.tmj4.com/news/local-new...e-to-dog-lick-gets-visit-from-fellow-survivor


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Good information!!! What you wrote reminds me of what happened to the West Bend man. I'm not sure if you remember the story.
> 
> https://www.tmj4.com/news/local-new...e-to-dog-lick-gets-visit-from-fellow-survivor


So you agree, weak men get attacked by dogs


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> So you agree, weak men get attacked by dogs


No, I don't agree with your statement.

Anyone can be bitten by a dog.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Dogs know better than to attack me. Same with bears & small pride of lions.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

I can’t believe that not a single person has addressed the fact that he physically waves goodbye to all pax lol

...I mean, so sorry for your arm and stuff


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Lyfted13 said:


> I can't believe that not a single person has addressed the fact that he physically waves goodbye to all pax lol
> 
> ...I mean, so sorry for your arm and stuff


I thought that was odd to. Maybe he's driving a big bus.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

first thing file a police report at the place you got bit. second animal control comes out checks for RABIES SHOTS !!!!! did you get the papers ??? second no papers when your at the hospital papers or not they will clean the wound do it does not get infected . with out papers they will give you rabies shots a set of them . i think its 3 different days of shots there required . your risking the dog not having rabies. its your life at risk. you will find out in a few weeks this is the onset of rabies. again if you called the police shots could of been avoided here. third step call a lawyer sue the hell out of your passenger lyft and your RIDESHARE INSURANCE to pay the hospital bills .


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

Hope you went to the doctor first.


----------

